# GW Canada peril



## ApostateSynphony (Mar 22, 2008)

scuttlebutt from a friend who owns a game shop that carries GW was telling me that his rep was saying GW Canada has been taking hit after hit and if sales dont improve GW may pull out of its Canadian distributorship !!! well they did it to themselves not lowering to US prices :fuck: which all the indies are doing I have begun to see some of this already one of our 2 stores here in Calgary closed in january of this year 

discuss....


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Kinda sucks, but if the shoppes don't have it in stock, what really is the purpose of ordering anything throught the shop instead of doing so online cheaper? GW policies regarding marketing and sales really are a bit skewed.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

How many stoered where there in Calgary? The one in Chinook is the only place i have been in Calgary.
But where i live i use an indipenent as thats where the gaming club is(no GW store) and they sell computers and models for varouse ranges, i think if they depended on warhammer alone for business they would be closed..

Also ya the price thing was simply rude. Oh hey the canadian doller has gone up and thus every $1 CDN we get we now make more....no one will ever figure out e-bay, the us GW store, or any other way of getting what they want for almost 1/2 the price.


----------



## ApostateSynphony (Mar 22, 2008)

2 in Calgary one in Sunridge mall the first one in Calgary, and Chinook chinook is still there good blokes there and its always fun to go in tho I dont go often 

What is the name of the store in Red Deer? it slips my mind?


YES with things like Ebay. Bartertown and indie stores its all good we get what we want


----------



## Coldra (Mar 26, 2008)

Noo! That would suck if they pulled out... GW isn't only a store for buying stuff, that would be easy to do online, GW is also a WH centre, so without it it would be a lot harder to find fellow players I think


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes another "GW is pulling out of the country rumor". I doubt this is gonna happen folks. Correct me if I am wrong but GW Canada is stocked by GW Memphis and I bet you all of the orders for Canada are filled from there.

As far as their distribution system goes, GW has the worst distribution system in the industry and one of the shittiest pricepoints as well. Ask any store that sells GW and it is the product they make the least from. That is why retailers loved Warmachine when it came out.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

The Red deer store is CompuSoft / The GameStore
the club is simply Grots (Greater Red Deer Organization of Tactical silliness)
Great store and the people are very helpfull and the club in quite nice.

Was also impressed with the computer part of the store as rather than let me buy a new processor i broke (don't ask how) they simply fixed it free of charge. not bad considering up to that point i had bought nothing there.


----------



## ApostateSynphony (Mar 22, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Yes another "GW is pulling out of the country rumor". I doubt this is gonna happen folks. Correct me if I am wrong but GW Canada is stocked by GW Memphis and I bet you all of the orders for Canada are filled from there.
> 
> As far as their distribution system goes, GW has the worst distribution system in the industry and one of the shittiest pricepoints as well. Ask any store that sells GW and it is the product they make the least from. That is why retailers loved Warmachine when it came out.



YEah rumors are rumors I guess but I can see it happening for sure dont forget that GW for years distributed to Canada via the UK. and then the U.S. I dont know how true this one is but my GW has done everything they can to dump all the indie stores, my friend who runs a game/model shop does not deal direct with them anymore but rather gone to a U.S. distributor and will now offer the U.S. pricing, already he has seen his GW sales increase and its only been a short time he has done this. Luckily he doesnt sell GW specifically! he only has 3 games he supports, Flames of War, AT-43, and GW the rest is all military models which we love up here in Calgary!


----------



## ApostateSynphony (Mar 22, 2008)

Morgal said:


> The Red deer store is CompuSoft / The GameStore
> the club is simply Grots (Greater Red Deer Organization of Tactical silliness)
> Great store and the people are very helpfull and the club in quite nice.
> 
> Was also impressed with the computer part of the store as rather than let me buy a new processor i broke (don't ask how) they simply fixed it free of charge. not bad considering up to that point i had bought nothing there.




RIGHT!!! I knew it was some funny name but forgot last I heard Keiran worked there He was manager of the shop I worked at.


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

I should say yes. When you go into a store for a basic purchase, of plastic glue, and a Winged Vampire. Walkout emptyhanded with, "waiting for shipment hopefully next week", for an answer.


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Sounds ok and I do hope the price is lowered but if it continues I'm giving up and just playing with what I have.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Or don't buy from GW stores and support local hobby stores. Most stores are selling GW stuff at the American prices not the stupidly high Canadian prices.


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

The closest store to us (In Ottawa) is closing July 26th. That will leave us with 1 GW store here and its on the west end of Ottawa. With talk of "maybe" moving to a store front and getting out of the mall there. I hope because then they can move it in central Ottawa.


----------

